# tips for sleeping car attendants



## going to the sun sue (May 9, 2011)

Good Morning..have a question...what is the proper amount to tip your attendant...travelers we have talked to say 5.00 a day...I always thought that was 2 little..even tho we don't ask for any special favors..we always tip 20.00 to 25.00 for a 2 day trip..thanks for the input...gttsun sue


----------



## duke_gal_05 (May 9, 2011)

going to the sun sue said:


> Good Morning..have a question...what is the proper amount to tip your attendant...travelers we have talked to say 5.00 a day...I always thought that was 2 little..even tho we don't ask for any special favors..we always tip 20.00 to 25.00 for a 2 day trip..thanks for the input...gttsun sue



I would like to know as well since we will be on the SWC in mid June in a Transdorm Sleeper. Should we tip any differently than if we were in a regular sleeper? Just WONDERING :-D


----------



## MrEd (May 9, 2011)

Tip how you feel, there is no proper amount.


----------



## Ryan (May 9, 2011)

You'll scarcely find a more hotly contested topic around here.

The correct answer is "Whatever you think appropriate".

On my most recent trip from WAS to TPA and back, I had a pair of fantastic attendants and tipped each of them a $20.


----------



## chandj (May 9, 2011)

going to the sun sue said:


> Good Morning..have a question...what is the proper amount to tip your attendant...travelers we have talked to say 5.00 a day...I always thought that was 2 little..even tho we don't ask for any special favors..we always tip 20.00 to 25.00 for a 2 day trip..thanks for the input...gttsun sue


Hello! I often wonder about the sleeper attendant tip and have gotten lots of advice. I now budget $10 per adult per night if there are no problems with the service. If an attendant is really excellent and goes out of their way (like bringing my breakfast when I feel lazy), I add $5-$10 per night. Hightest I've tipped so far is $20 per adult per night. Once I didn't tip at all because the attendant hid somewhere for pretty much the whole trip, but that only happened once. Have fun, and I think it's great that you are tipping!


----------



## TraneMan (May 9, 2011)

I'm planning on $20 for our trip. I've read else where that may not hurt to do half up front when they greet you at the door, then you can get great service, and rest after the trip.


----------



## RRrich (May 9, 2011)

I go about $5/person/night - but folks like Gul or Stephanie get much more and if the SCA hides when I need him, the tip also hides


----------



## rrdude (May 9, 2011)

As has been written and read here many times, "It all depends upon the:


Service that is offered
Service that you requests
How many in your roomette / bedroom
Attentiveness to the service requests and/or follow thru.

EXAMPLES: SCA greets me at the beginning of my trip on the platform, but I never "see" them again until they have their palm out at the end of the trip.........Well, let's just say he/she can hold out their hand as long as they want to, I'm not tipping AT ALL in that case.

What's "Expected" of an SCA?


Polite greeting as your board the train, and instructions on how to get to your room
Assistance with or at least the offer of assistance, with your luggage boarding the train.
After the train departs, a quick "Hello I'm Joe-Blow, your SCA, Are you familiar with how everything works in your room, or would you like me to review it with you?
Meal reservations, a must. Inform you IF you can't go to the diner, they should offer to bring meal "upstairs" to you. ("Upstairs" being an old RR term for any meal cooked in the dining car kitchen, but brought to the sleeping car passengers in their rooms)
They should ask you what time you'd like your bed made down, and if you'd like a wake up call, what time?
Assistance with, or at least the offer of assistance, with your luggage detraining.
Those that go above and beyond may stop by a few more times, (depending upon length of journey) and ask if they can get you anything, or point out scenic or historic points of interest, but that _really is_ going above and beyond.

It's like judging a waiter in a 4 or 5 star restaurant:


They are always there when you need them, but they don't seem to hover over you, or bug you.

I've tipped as little as $5 for a single overnight, and as much as $50 for a two nighter-three day trip.


----------



## Rider (May 9, 2011)

I usually tip $10 per night if I see a lot of the attendant during the trip. I don't need much help, frankly, and I always tell them I can do the bed stuff myself. What I like from an SAC is a neat car with always plenty of towels at the shower, coffee, and plenty of notice on meal reservations.

And when these things are absent, I don't mind too much either - if I don't see the SCA much I don't tip much.


----------



## Shanghai (May 9, 2011)

I tip $10 per night per person. I tip $2 for breakast and lunch and $5 for dinner.

I have only had one occasion when I didn't tip the SCA and that was when my roomette

had not been made-up from the previous passenger. After two requests to the SCA and

he did nothing, I made it up myself. The same thing happened to another passenger too.

The SCA had time to get off the train at every smoke stop!!


----------



## sttsxm (May 9, 2011)

I;ve tipped between $0 and $25 depending on the attendant. One person was rude from the outset, didn't even OFFER to assist with my bag, simply pointed to the rack and said, "put your luggage there..."






OTOH when i was rather sick on the EB, my attendant went waaaaaayyy above and beyond and I think I gave him 25-30 (cant recall exactly). He earned it, his salary and a really nice letter to the boss! (if id had more cash, he'd have gotten more too!)



[and I swear he really did clean the restrooms/shower after each pax. Probably not, but it seemed that way....he actually is a 'floater' or whatever the official name is....and he bops between trains. I saw him on the EB and the CZ I think-scary when the crew recognizes you from another train..)

It kind of depends on the SCA and also how 'needy' i am. One other time the SCA made like a ghost, sat in the diner or lounge all the time and never showed up to do the bed. Yes, I can do it myself but for the price I paid on that particular trip, and the difficulty I had (the seats were being stubborn) there was no way she was getting any additional money.

IMO the SCAs are appreciative of any gratuity that is extended....


----------



## tallguy (May 9, 2011)

I haven't chimed in regarding this topic because I was a little timid doing so. So many stories about nightmare SCAs!

I actually am an SCA on the Capital Limited and am absolutely stunned about some of the stories of other SCAs told here.

Remember, for me personally, I budget my monetary affairs based on my pay rate from Amtrak, not on tips.

MY JOB is to make your trip as comfortable and enjoyable as I possibly can make it, resulting in, possibly you or your friends taking another trip with Amtrak, again, and again.

That is MY JOB. If I do not do my job, you possibly would not want to travel with us again, while also not recommending Amtrak as an alternative to travel.

I may not see immediate results of my job, as far as the effects it has on my passengers regarding Amtrak, but hopefully ridership should continue to increase with a lot more recommendations than horror stories.

Keep in mind a few things regarding my job:


Remember when boarding your sleeping car, I am REQUIRED to remain at the door until we push off from the platform. Since I am required to stay there I can not immediately take any larger bags up to your sleeping quarters. I offer to bring up those bags after I close and secure the door and place these larger bags off to the side hallway. (not in the horizontal shelves used to store bags being kept downstairs)
Generally I will make a short, local PA announcement regarding dinner reservations, locations of specific cars, diner, cafe, sightseer lounge, etc..and to remain near your sleeping quarters until I have the chance to personally come around to each room.
I have a fresh pot of coffee, juice etc already set up.
When I first come around to your room, I introduce myself and....
Ask if you've ever traveled with Amtrak before (I LOVE when I get a newbie in the sleeper!),
Let you know that the LSA will be around shortly, taking dinner reservations (I recommend times to eat so you can take a cocktail into the sightseer lounge and enjoy the best part of the scenery for that portion of the evening) Or if you would be dining in your room, I will give you a menu to review so I can take your order when I return to your room.
Ask you when you would like the bed (if you are traveling alone, WHICH bed) made up, and also which way you would like your head to lay. Extra pillows, blankets?
Explain the lighting, call button, heating/cooling, reading lights, pullout tray...etc.
Ask you if you would like a wake up knock, if so what time, and if you would like coffee, decaf coffee or tea brought to room, if so cream/sugar/sweetener? How many?
If your final destination is a stop in the dead of night, I will ask you if 30 minutes prior to the stop is enough time to get yourself together and awake. I will knock (slightly louder than normal) at that designated time, to get you up and about, ready for your station stop. I will also let you know that if we are running late, I will still knock 30 minutes prior.
Let you know what time breakfast starts/ends.
Let you know I usually have a fresh pot of liquid gold brewing at 4:30 AM sharp for all you early risers.
Would you prefer that I return your room to the sitting position while you are at breakfast? If not, when would be good for you?
Ask if you would like some ice for juice, soda or even meds.
Let you know my down time (sleep? Whats that?) is usually midnight to 4 AM. If there is a dead morning station stop to receive another passenger or to disembark, its less.
When we are 30 minutes or so from your stop, I will come to your quarters and ask if you need help with your baggage.
Keep in mind that I am asking these questions for passengers in 24 rooms, so it does take a little time. (plus I like to chat a little with my passengers)

And yes, I do clean bathrooms for all of you who wonder!

I am in constant motion. If perchance I have a little downtime I'll go eat a quick bite and come back to my car. Because that is MY car, and you are MY passengers.

When you disembark the only thing I EXPECT is a smile on your face and maybe a thank you, and HOPEFULLY "I think I/we'll be traveling Amtrak again!"

This is just a small slice of what I do for my passengers. I do MY JOB so I can hear you say "I think we'll be taking Amtrak again next time!"


----------



## AlanB (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the rundown!  It's always good to hear from someone who actually is working the train.

And please don't get too discouraged, I think that the number of bad attendants at Amtrak continues to decrease with each passing year.

And thanks for caring about your passengers! 



tallguy said:


> Ask you when you would like the bed (if you are traveling alone, WHICH bed) made up, and also which way you would like your head to lay.


One word of advice, don't ever ask the second half of that question if you're working a Viewliner. You'll have a heck of time turning things around with the tapered beds. :lol:


----------



## Geroge B (May 9, 2011)

I wish I could say that I have seen an attendant one or two times that matches this description. But, unfortunately, I have not. I do not have high expectations, so I really think that doing everything on this list is above and beyond what should be expected. However, these are the minimum things I expect:

1.	Set up the room at night for sleeping AND return the room to sitting configuration in the morning. I’m pretty loose on the timing…you can set me up for sleeping any time between 6PM and 10 PM and return the room back to sitting between 6AM and Noon. I know you are busy, but at least do it at some point. I don’t mind setting up the beds myself these days, but this looks absolutely horrible to a new passenger who just wants to get some sleep and is afraid they could hurt themselves or break something if they attempt to set up the room. There really is no excuse for not doing this.

2.	I only expect to see you a few times each day. Just come around once in the morning and again in the evening and say hello. It goes a long way. I’m not social, so I don’t expect a conversation. Just say hello and ask if things are going OK. I’ll tip you $20 a day just for saying that.

3.	Be in the car from time to time. It is pretty sad when a group of passengers wind up ganging together and spending an hour searching the train trying to track down the attendant for our car. It is very embarrassing when one of the passengers is a newbie and they already have a look on their face like they made a mistake spending this much money to take the train and/or get a sleeper.

4.	Keep the car clean. I almost didn’t mention this because I have never had a problem with a car getting messy. So, keep up the good work.

That’s it. I don’t care if you take ten naps to catch up on sleep, or decide to take long breaks. That’s fine. But most attendants I have had are nowhere to be found for a majority of the trip. At least let me see you a few times each day. It is depressing when it is time to get off the train and I struggle to find a reason to give you any kind of a tip. I can just imagine how a new passenger must feel if they got the same service I did.

By the way, don’t be the first one off the train if you are the car attendant. I had this on the Empire Builder earlier this year. The guy had the car all squared away two hours before we got in to PDX, and then was the first person out the door with his luggage as soon as the train got to the station. Didn’t even bother to make sure his passengers got off the train OK.

The SWC attendants have been good. The Coast Starlight ones have been missing in action most of the time, and the Empire Builder ones have been unfriendly. I don’t get it.


----------



## Ryan (May 9, 2011)

Thanks! You sound a lot like the attendant that we had on the CL last year (but I forget the name) - you don't give any narration of the sights coming in to DC on the in car PA, do you?


----------



## TraneMan (May 9, 2011)

Tallguy,

Thanks for stopping and filling us in.


----------



## sttsxm (May 10, 2011)

thanks tallguy! actually i think i may have run into once on the CL...one of my favorite trains....and your train has one of the best conductors ever!!

speaking of which way to set up the bed (aside from the aforementioned viewliners and their tapered seats...) an SCA on the CS once said that is is best to have your feet pointing toward the front of the train......just in case something wacky happens, you want your feet first, not your head!


----------



## ScottC4746 (May 10, 2011)

going to the sun sue said:


> Good Morning..have a question...what is the proper amount to tip your attendant...travelers we have talked to say 5.00 a day...I always thought that was 2 little..even tho we don't ask for any special favors..we always tip 20.00 to 25.00 for a 2 day trip..thanks for the input...gttsun sue


I always do $10 - $20 per night per person $10 for bad $20 for excellent.


----------



## Pat Harper (May 10, 2011)

May I ask a controversial question here? I am just curious to know why you think it is necessary to tip the SCA's? According to Amtrak, tipping is optional. You tip because want to, not because you are obligated to tip. Good service shouldn't depend on tips. It is a way of getting people to book another trip on Amtrak. I've read that most Amtrak staff are paid well for what they do, so I don't see why one should feel obligated to tip to expect good service.	We do tip the staff in the dining car, however, since we're used to tipping in restaurants.


----------



## Ryan (May 10, 2011)

I tip because they provide a personal service to me. Same reason that you tip anywhere else.


----------



## rrdude (May 10, 2011)

Pat Harper said:


> May I ask a controversial question here? I am just curious to know why you think it is necessary to tip the SCA's? According to Amtrak, tipping is optional. You tip because want to, not because you are obligated to tip. Good service shouldn't depend on tips. It is a way of getting people to book another trip on Amtrak. I've read that most Amtrak staff are paid well for what they do, so I don't see why one should feel obligated to tip to expect good service.	*We do tip the staff in the dining car*, however, since we're used to tipping in restaurants.


Well, at least when I worked for Amtrak, I earned the same rate of pay whether or not I went out (I was on the Extra Board most of my three years) as waiter, or an SCA. I did earn more as an LSA. Even if there is a wage difference between the dining car staff and SCA's, it's probably not significant. Sooooooo, that blows your theory of tipping the dinning car staff.

No one is EVER obligated to tip, but I (being the selfish muck that I am) tip so that I receive better service.

Back in the day, when I worked as a waiter on Amtrak, we also had to tip-out the kitchen crew too. I learned the hard way what happens if you don't. One trip on the Broadway to NYC, I didn't tip out, I was new, no one told me too....

On the return to Chicago, well, let's just say that my customers waited, and waited, and waited for very simple orders, 60 minutes for a steak dinner, 45 minutes for eggs, 30 minutes for oatmeal. LESSON LEARNED EN ROUTE.

Tip because you want to, not because you feel obligated. In my view, the hourly wage that the employee makes is a non-issue. Service is the issue. Made good money working on Amtrak 25 years ago, so much so that I rarely, and I mean _rarely if ever_ cashed a paycheck. I lived off of my tips. Rent, meals, spending money. Virtually 100% of my hourly rate (1978) of about $8.25 went straight into the bank for my college fund.

Tip whatever you think is right. But be careful, if you are tagged as "cheap" on the first meal, and you are ona multi-day train like the EB, or CZ or TE, etc., etc., don't expect the staff to bend over backwards for your every request in a timely matter..........


----------



## babytweety2yo (May 10, 2011)

My question is what if you can't afford $20 for tipping. But still apperciate the service your given. Don't get me wrong. I apperciate everything they do. My train trip is usually paid for by my father, so that my kids can come visit him once a year. Being disabled, not to the exact I can't do things for myself, but sometimes need help with bags and stuff, specially with a 6yr and 7yr in tow...I apperciate anything that they do to help me ease the trip stress, but is it understandable when you can only tip so much, being you live per a budget? I don't want them thinking I'm cheap, but I still apperciate everything they do.

I usually let the kids give the attendant the money..because its fun for them. But I can't always give alot.


----------



## chandj (May 10, 2011)

Tip generally stands for something like 'to insure promptness,' but as pointed out by PP's, it is not an obligation on Amtrak for anyone. None of my business to say who can afford to tip, but if I knew ahead of time when I was taveling and money was tight, I would (and have) set aside a dollar or two once in a while in a travel envelope till time for the trip. I don't think the SA is expecting $20 and will hurl you off the train if he/she doesn't receive it. Even a few dollars sincerely given for good service will be taken in that spirit. On the other hand, lack of service qualifies for no tip at all.


----------



## going to the sun sue (May 10, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your thoughts....leaving on the 21 to Maricopa this week...soooo we will see...Only had one bad experience in all our travels...and it was a ghost SCA...Ha....take care


----------



## sttsxm (May 10, 2011)

babytweety2yo said:


> My question is what if you can't afford $20 for tipping. But still apperciate the service your given. Don't get me wrong. I apperciate everything they do. My train trip is usually paid for by my father, so that my kids can come visit him once a year. Being disabled, not to the exact I can't do things for myself, but sometimes need help with bags and stuff, specially with a 6yr and 7yr in tow...I apperciate anything that they do to help me ease the trip stress, but is it understandable when you can only tip so much, being you live per a budget? I don't want them thinking I'm cheap, but I still apperciate everything they do.
> 
> I usually let the kids give the attendant the money..because its fun for them. But I can't always give alot.


tip what you can afford...there have been times when i forgot to get cash before the train trip or when i was just a little short on cash for whatever reason....and i would tip less---sometimes i would say 'sorry, i am a little short' or whatever and the attendant/red cap whatever has said, thanks, no worries.....

one time i didn't have cash the 1st day and got some enroute-i told the dining staff i'd get them later...

i think that any tip is appreciated......IME the onboard staff expect it less than the redcaps for instance, but again, that's just my experience and it may not be the case all over....


----------



## Shanghai (May 10, 2011)

If you need to change money, the attendant in the dining car will change for you.


----------



## TraneMan (May 10, 2011)

If your budget don't allow you to tip, just do a simple, "Thank You for your service" or other good words.


----------



## ScottC4746 (May 11, 2011)

Pat Harper said:


> May I ask a controversial question here? I am just curious to know why you think it is necessary to tip the SCA's? According to Amtrak, tipping is optional. You tip because want to, not because you are obligated to tip. Good service shouldn't depend on tips. It is a way of getting people to book another trip on Amtrak. I've read that most Amtrak staff are paid well for what they do, so I don't see why one should feel obligated to tip to expect good service.	We do tip the staff in the dining car, however, since we're used to tipping in restaurants.


Let's see, they ensure your beds are converted to/from day/night, they ensure the car is kept clean, they ensure that you have water, juice, coffee, they ensure you are comfortable on your journey. Need I continue?


----------



## ScottC4746 (May 11, 2011)

going to the sun sue said:


> Thanks to all of you for your thoughts....leaving on the 21 to Maricopa this week...soooo we will see...Only had one bad experience in all our travels...and it was a ghost SCA...Ha....take care


So far I have been lucky with staff. Alice Wong on Sunset Limited in the Diner is a hoot and a half. She jokes around and a great attitude. Rene same route and crew in the sleeper was also great. I had a SLC last Jan on SS LTD African-American but do not remember his name, but apparently worked for the trains before Amtrak as he was telling me about life on board then. Very warm and welcoming. Not sure if it was because I was in a bedroom instead of a roomette, but they don't know what we paid for the room so I guess not. Great person. Hope I luck out in 17 days on SWC.


----------



## chandj (May 11, 2011)

This is probably controversial as well, but I believe that gratuities should always be a part of one's budget planning when partaking of a service. Some hotels and restaurants automatically include the gratuity for certain services, but normally all tipping is at-will. However, in many situations, like restaurants and Amtrak dining/sleeper service, it is customary to recognize good service with some level of tip. As PP's have said, if one doesn't get good service, don't tip, but go in with the attitude that the SA WILL be great and the budget to reward that service (at whatever level fits personal finances). I have traveled and dined with people who think nothing of plunking down $5 for a pack of cigarettes or an extra beer but claim they can't afford to tip a wait person or attendant.


----------



## abner weego (Jul 24, 2013)

sounds like a costly trip!


----------



## SP&S (Jul 25, 2013)

rrdude said:


> Tip whatever you think is right. But be careful, if you are tagged as "cheap" on the first meal, and you are ona multi-day train like the EB, or CZ or TE, etc., etc., don't expect the staff to bend over backwards for your every request in a timely matter..........


On a train where you'll be eating a number of meals it's a good idea to overtip for the first one. The staff remembers.


----------



## Waterlevelroute (Sep 4, 2013)

I was on the CZ Train 5 from Chicago on August 12th 2013. Experienced the worst SCA ever. Can't forget this clown. Starts off in Chicago car number 0531 with his announcement on the PA. "My name is Will not William not Bill I am Will". The train departs late due to an issue in the Dining car. When the passengers in the Sleeper asked him about the lateness his reply would always be. "I'm not the Conductor if you have any problems go ask him" Wait it gets better. At 9pm Will goes back on the PA in the car and announces "I am putting the beds down. You have until 9:30 to get the beds down after that, I don't work until 6AM so, don't call me" He actually got nice about 9:20 and said ok until 9:45. Well, Will true to his word is thankfully not seen or heard of until the morning. I asked him around 8am when your not busy can I have breakfast in my room? Will replies and says" I am busy with the beds". I said whenever you have the chance and your not busy. His reply has to the the best ever. Why don't you go to the Dining car and sit down and eat there? It's only the next car down. At this point I had it with his attitude and said "Because I paid almost $3,000.00 for this trip to be in First Class and I expect First Class service do you understand?" Will promptly took my order and served breakfast. I have spent alot of time on both Cruise Ships and Amtrak Sleepers and maybe Amtrak needs to hire the Cabin Stewards from the Cruise lines as SCA's This behaviour would never be tolerated on a Cruise line. Perhaps this can explain why most long distance Amtrak trains are losing riders.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't see what that has to do with tipping. But my suggestion is if you have a big enough problem with him.. Calling Amtrak.

Side note: 2 year old topic.

Edit: Of course I would forget to put the sentence about calling Amtrak in.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2013)

You should complain to Customer Relations, where it will actually do some good.


----------



## ScottRu (Sep 5, 2013)

I want Tall Guy on all my future train trips!


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Waterlevelroute. Be sure to call Amtrak. Let them know. That being said, this community is very familiar with the fact that there are really bad SCAs out there. There are also really good ones.

Anyway, we appreciate your comment and hope you get some resolve from Amtrak. But if nothing else, know this. Amtrak Long Distance ridership continues to grow _inspite of higher prices & poor service_. Can you imagine if the prices were at a sell out point regularly and the service was always exceptional? Win - win for all. I hope Management gets this message.

With regards to your cruise line example, keep in mind that I've never met a cruise line employee who was an American. Not that they aren't out there, but I haven't met them. Main reason is because of very low wages and 6 month long shifts with almost no time off. For many of the international employees, they are able to send money back to their land based families where their money goes much further.

Amtrak employees are unionized and are very well compensated. It also makes for great difficulty in repremanding, retraining, or even firing the bad apples - though it happens.


----------



## Waterlevelroute (Sep 5, 2013)

Engineer and everyone else thank you for your replies. Yes, I have had some excellent SCA's on Amtrak. The trip in August involved dealing with 6 different SCA's on various trains 2 were lousy 1 mediocre and 3 excellent. So, I guess that's not too bad. In your comment you do mention ridership being up. But looking at Railpace, it shows a different picture. With the exception of Auto Train, NEC and one other long distance train they were all down. I know this is the wrong subject to post this stuff on since this involves tipping SCA's. If there is a thread that discusses ridership numbers I can resume this subject there. As far as tipping I gave Will what he deserved a big zero. However, the others very good ones I gave 10.00 a night since I always ask for meals upstairs. Also since most SCA's can get very busy I do toss the trash on my own after eating in my Compartment. Yes, there are bad apples everywhere and if possible I always try to help the SCA by tossing my own trash after eating, asking them in the morning if they want me to pull the sheets in my Compartment etc.


----------

